# Application for shacks



## James94 (20 Apr 2013)

Quick question for you guys,

As of lately what is the process after my trades course to apply for shacks? Will my staff give me info regarding my posting or how will that work? Do I get a shack guaranteed for when I get to my first posting? 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

You mean as in receiving a posting upon completion of your QL3 course?  And ready for actual employment?


----------



## James94 (20 Apr 2013)

Correct


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

In which case, your relocation should be managed by Brookefield Relocation Services as you're now "occupation qualified and proceeding on posting for first time employment".  At some point in time, you will be asked about what your "intentions" are with regards to accommodations.  If you tell them you wish to occupy single quarters, they should send you over to the Base Orderly Room and a request for SQ on arrival will be sent.

They will also look after the move of your personal effects from your "place of enrolment" so if you had the CF store things for you or if you have items that you left behind with mom and dad, that will be looked after as well.


----------



## James94 (20 Apr 2013)

Perfect, thanks a lot


----------



## DAA (20 Apr 2013)

Out of curiousity, do you already have a "Posting Instruction" provided by your training school or just a "verbal"?


----------



## MikeL (20 Apr 2013)

Are you currently a Reservist?  I noticed your profile says you are a Pte with the GGFG.


----------



## James94 (20 Apr 2013)

Currently a reservist but just CTd


----------

